# United States Custom Shirtmakers List



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

FWIW, additional contributions of missing firms welcome.

* United States Custom Shirtmakers
 UPDATED AS OF FEBRUARY 9, 2007*

*Anto Distinctive Shirtmakers*
268 North Beverly Drive
Beverly Hills, CA 90210-5303
(310)274-2771 
https://www.antoshirt.com

*Ascot Chang*
7 W. 57th St.
NY, NY 10019
(800)486-9966
www.ascotchang.com

*Barton & Donaldson*
1635 Chancellor St
Philadelphia, PA
(215)546-2324

*Rene Bassetti*
Fairmont Olympic Hotel
411 University Street Suite 1200
Seattle, WA 98101
(206)467-6549
www.reneebassetti.com

*Boline (Arthur) Custom Shirts*
428 Washington St
Norwell, Ma. 02061
(781)659-5980

*CEGO Shirtmakers*
174 Fifth Avenue Suite 301 
New York, NY 10010
(212)620-4512
www.cego.com

*Creery Shirts*
8801-L Three Chopt Road
Richmond, VA 23229
(804)285-6768

*Freddy Vandecasteele* 
13263 Ventura Bl #4 
Studio City CA 91604
(818)789-2813
[email protected]

*Gambert Custom Shirts*
306 Millburn Avenue
Millburn, NJ
(973)376-1400
www.gambert.com

*Geneva Custom Shirts*
38 West 32nd Street
New York 10001 
(212)967-7460 
https://www.genevacustomshirts.com

*Hamilton Custom Shirtmaker
 (longest continually operating shirtmaker in the U.S.A.)
* 5700 Richmond Avenue
Houston, Texas 77057
(713)780-8222
https://www.hamiltonshirts.com

*Irwin Tarlow*
Huntington 
Long Island , NY
(718)376-2810

*Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Shirtmakers*
NYC & East Hampton 
by appointment only
(866)267-7909
www.CustomShirt1.com

*King's Collar*
Custom Shirtmakers
28 West Lancaster Avenue
Ardmore, PA 19003
(610)642-9910
www.KingsCollar.com

*L.Gambert Shirts(Mel Gambert)*
555 Passaic Ave
West Caldwell, NJ 07006
(973)575-1130
www.gambertshirts.com

*Mark Christopher*
80 Wall St
New York, NY 10005
(212)509-2355
www.markchristophercustomshirts.com

*Measure Up*
300 College Street
Lafayette, TN 37083 
(800)388-0801
www.measureupco.com

*Paris Shirtmakers*
Paris Custom Shirtmakers
38 West 32nd Street
New York, NY 10001
(212)695-3563

*Pepe Bertini Custom Shirt*
315 Mircle Mile
Coral Gables, FL 33134
(305)461-3374

*Ray Custom Shirtmaker*
337 Montgomery Avenue
Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004
(610)667-3509
https://www.raycustomshirtmaker.com

*Riddle-McIntyre Frank Kang*
175 N. Franklin St
Chicago, Il 60606
(312)782-3317

*Ripley Shirts*
1717 North Beckley
Dallas, TX 75203
(888)474-7539

*Seewaldt & Bauman Custom Shirtmakers*
1741 Petit Avenue
Merrick, NY 11566
(516)379-8724

*The Shirt Store*
51 E 44th St
New York, NY 10017
(212)557-8040

*Skip Gambert & Associates*
12 Garden Street
Newark, NJ 07105
(973)344-3373
www.skipgambert.com

*Venice Custom Shirt (Ardo)*
12424 Ventura blvd
Studio City, Ca 91604
(818)761-5193


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

If anyone has current contact info for Pepe Tailors in Florida, please post it. Thanks.


----------



## montmorency (Apr 16, 2005)

The Mel Gambert store is located on Passaic Avenue in West Caldwell, as indicated on their website. I've been there. I'm not sure what is located at the Newark address, but I suspect it's their factory and not their retail location.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

montmorency said:


> The Mel Gambert store is located on Passaic Avenue in West Caldwell, as indicated on their website. I've been there. I'm not sure what is located at the Newark address, but I suspect it's their factory and not their retail location.


 Thanks, I'll fix it. Too many Gamberts changing places too often to keep accurate track. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Alex,

just a question regarding clarifiaction of the grouping
"United States Custom Shirtmakers List"

There are MTM and bespoke makers on the list so that takes care of "custom shirtmakers" part, but what does "United States" mean in this context - retail presence or the actual manufacturing in the US? Or is the size/corporate ownesrship of the operation also a factor (corporate MTM factories seem to be excluded)?


----------



## Andre Yew (Sep 2, 2005)

Alex,

This thread is a great idea. One minor addition: Anto's website is www.antoshirt.com.

--Andre


----------



## encooper (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's another:

Ray Custom Shirtmaker
337 Montgomery Avenue
Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004

Tel: (610) 667-3509
Fax: (610) 667-5759
Email: [email protected]

https://raycustomshirtmaker.com/


----------



## hangthree (Apr 16, 2005)

Geneva's website is: https://www.genevacustomshirts.com/


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

hreljan said:


> Alex,
> 
> just a question regarding clarifiaction of the grouping
> "United States Custom Shirtmakers List"
> ...


 If you are referring to Individualized, I don't believe they sell direct to the client. If I am incorrect please let me know. If there are others I missed, tell me.

Basically I tried to compile a list of shirtmakers owned by someone who is actually there. For example, though Skip Gambert is a factory which makes for stores, Skip is actually there and, IIRC, he also sells to his own clients.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Geneva has a website: https://www.genevacustomshirts.com/


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

What about M. Matthew?


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Pepe
Bertini custom shirt
315 Mircle Mile
Coral Gables, FL 33134

305 461-3374


Venice Custom Shirt (Ardo)
12424 Ventura blvd
Studio City, Ca 91604

818 761-5193



Seewaldt & Baumen Eric and Stanly Seewaldt
1741 Petit Avenue
Merrick, NY 11566

516 379-8724

Riddle-McIntyre Frank Kang
175 N. Franklin St
Chicago, Il 60606
312 782-3317


i will add some more when I have time


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone in New England? I believe it's a bit of a wasteland up here, but I've never been disciplined about looking.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Concordia said:


> Anyone in New England? I believe it's a bit of a wasteland up here, but I've never been disciplined about looking.


Boline custom shirts Arthur
428 Washington St
Norwell, Ma. 02061

781 659-5980


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you, Carl. I was waiting for you to fill in my blanks. Can't believe I forgot Riddle. 

Yachtie - Re: MMathew ... he will be open in Chi-town shortly. Still building his atelier, I think.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

I recently spoke with Nancy Gold of King's collar. she maybe makes 20 shirts a year inside. the rest go to Individualized shirt.

Philadelphia has a number of other custom shirtmakers. I will have to get info.

Barton and Dondaldson
Mr. Harris
Charlie Pasco
Raymond custom shirt. (Ray's father)
Creery in richmond Va.

there are many more in texas.
Saigon
Bond clothiers
Julian who used to work for bond just opened up on his own.

Robert Newell in upstate NY.

when I have time I will work on the list.

Carl


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Shirtmaven said:


> I recently spoke with Nancy Gold of King's collar. she maybe makes 20 shirts a year inside. the rest go to Individualized shirt.
> 
> Philadelphia has a number of other custom shirtmakers. I will have to get info.
> 
> ...


 Newell sells direct?


----------



## Virginia Dandy (Feb 12, 2006)

Creery Shirts
8801-L Three Chopt Road
Richmond, VA 23229
(804) 285-6768


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Well...I'll refrain from posting their info untill I know it's okay...I've been getting my MTM's from List Rouge in NY...the shirts are not actually made in the US, but the shop is nice and the guy who runs it is really helpful...so would they count as a US outlet for custom shirts???


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*Centofanti near Philly*

Joseph Centofanti
7 Station Ave
Ardmore, PA 
610-642-1926


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Well...I'll refrain from posting their info untill I know it's okay...I've been getting my MTM's from List Rouge in NY...the shirts are not actually made in the US, but the shop is nice and the guy who runs it is really helpful...so would they count as a US outlet for custom shirts???


Liste Rouge was my exact reason why I asked Alex to clarify the classification. Upon reading his answer, I deduced that Liste Rouge does not satisfy the criteria. If you include them - then you would have to include every foreign MTM maker that has an outpost in US.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

tsherry said:


> Joseph Centofanti
> 7 Station Ave
> Ardmore, PA
> 610-642-1926


I think the shirts are made by Individualized.


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

*Seattle*

Gian DeCaro
https://www.giandecaro.com/

2025 First Ave Suite D
Seattle WA 98121
206-448-2812


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Can't believe I forgot Riddle.


I wish that I could.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Tomasso said:


> I wish that I could.


 Thank you for a great laugh. MMathew will be open in a few months. :icon_smile:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP - MAY I ASK FOR MORE?*

I would like to build up or whittle down this list to the shops which actually make their own shirts. In other words, re-sellers of contract factory shirts are not part of the list. I am happy to make a separate list of those, but am trying to make the current list only of actual makers.

So if you see someone you know to be farming out their work, please say so.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Cornellian said:


> Gian DeCaro
> https://www.giandecaro.com/
> 
> 2025 First Ave Suite D
> ...


uses Duke gambert/Gambert daughters


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

Gian does not cut his own shirts in house: I don't know where- sounds like Shirtmaven does.


----------



## habrahams (Aug 16, 2005)

riddle mcintyre in Chicago.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

All qualified listings (shirts made on premises) up to here have been incorporated into the original list. Thanks to all, especially Carl, for the help! More listings will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

habrahams said:


> riddle mcintyre in Chicago.


IIRC, cut on the premises, sewn in Chinatown.


----------



## studio253 (Dec 21, 2006)

In Providence, RI you have Marc Allen Clothiers, which was Briggs Clothing for years. They do true bespoke clothing. I have my final fitting on my first suit next week. They are also doing some shirts for me.

Marc Allen Clothiers
200 South Main Street
Providence, RI
1-401-453-0025

https://projo.travidia.com/ROP/ads.aspx?adid=4095099&advid=534476&type=


----------



## edandrews (Apr 10, 2005)

*Gambert shirts- West Caldwell*

In regard to Gambert Shirts in West Caldwell, NJ, I have received very poor service from this firm. I recently started to have a custom shirt made by its factory, and agreed to send them body measurements that I was comfortable with. Subsequently, it occurred to me that it might be better to send the actual shirt for them to take measurements. Many shirtmakers suggest to a new customer that they provide a shirt for measurement purposes in order to be more certain of creating a shirt to the customer's liking. When I suggested to Gambert that I send a shirt, it said it would charge me an additional $100. to measure the shirt! It also said it would be too difficult to make a shirt for me. This statement was made after I already invested three hours of the days in taking taking taxis to and from Gambert, and had selected a fabric.

There are two other Gambert shirt stores that are owned independently of the West Caldwell Gambert by relatives of the Gambert store of West Caldwell. This store should not be confused with the other Gambert stores. I do not recommend that anyone deal with West Caldwell, NJ Gambert since in my experience it displays a negative attitude to its customers.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

Boris Custom Tailoring
103 South Yearling
Columbus, Ohio 43213

All shirts made on premise.


----------



## p-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

Certo Custom Tailors
1259 Patterson Plank Road
Secaucus, NJ 07094
201-867-4934


----------



## ragman900 (Sep 7, 2005)

Richard Bennett Custom Tailors
208 S. LaSalle St.
Ste. 183
Chicago,IL 60604
312-332-3016


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

Make this one into a sticky note or put it in a reference folder. So many times I look for a "list of shirtmakers" or a list of shoemakers" etc... Great list for reference. People always ask me do you know a ________ maker in ________ city.


----------



## David Bresch (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't want to piss anyone off, but in my understanding, MTM generally refers to a Chinese menu type construction, in which a body of one size is matched to sleeves of another size, and matched to a collar from another size. "Bespoke" shirts are based on an individual pattern. I would allow a standardized collar pattern, because this seems to be a common compromize.

Okay, fire away. AK? I know YOU will customize the needle and thread if necessary. But there is only one AK.


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Any decent shirt makers in the Washington DC metropolitan area?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

satorstyle said:


> Any decent shirt makers in the Washington DC metropolitan area?


I have read on these forums that Field Custom Tailors (1742 Wisconson Ave. NW -- 202-333-2222) takes measurements for shirts made by Geneva, a reputedly excellent NYC shirtmaker.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

David Bresch said:


> I don't want to piss anyone off, but in my understanding, MTM generally refers to a Chinese menu type construction, in which a body of one size is matched to sleeves of another size, and matched to a collar from another size. "Bespoke" shirts are based on an individual pattern. I would allow a standardized collar pattern, because this seems to be a common compromize.


 MTM is the Chinese menu-type construction you visualize. But all the parts must be of the same pattern size or the seams will be of different lengths and not sewable. However, in MTM they can shave things like waists, sleeve diameters below where it joins the body, collar & cuff sizes, and the like.



David Bresch said:


> Okay, fire away. AK? I know YOU will customize the needle and thread if necessary. But there is only one AK.


 Needle sizes 9 (2x2 200's) through 16 (thick yarns like heavy basketweaves. Usually using #10 or #12 needle. Countless threads - cotton only (on cotton) no polyester thread. Nylon or silk thread on leather parts if any. Various other threads on other materials. Kevlar thread on protective shirts.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

*Don't forget R.H. Newell Custom Shirts*

Here is the link to the R.H. Newell website:

https://www.truecustomshirts.com


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Useful information Alex. Thanks.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Kevlar thread on protective shirts.


IIa or IIIa?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

petro said:


> IIa or IIIa?


 Way beyond my caliber.


----------



## JMH (May 2, 2006)

Shirtmaven said:


> uses Duke gambert/Gambert daughters


Which of the Gambert businesses is this? ie, Where is Duke gambert/Gambert daughters located?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

JMH said:


> Which of the Gambert businesses is this? ie, Where is Duke gambert/Gambert daughters located?


Newark, NJ


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

ragman900 said:


> Richard Bennett Custom Tailors
> 208 S. LaSalle St.
> Ste. 183
> Chicago,IL 60604
> 312-332-3016


Shirts are NOT made on site.


----------



## ragman900 (Sep 7, 2005)

Romualdo, So why is that a big deal.
Ever been there?


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Bhambi's Custom Clothing on 60th St. also does custom shirts. I was in this weekend picking up some alterations with the wife and two men were there trying on freshly made shirts.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

ragman900 said:


> Romualdo, So why is that a big deal.
> Ever been there?


The purpose of this thread is to compile a list of shirtmakers who make their own shirts, not those who are resellers of contract factories' production.



Lino said:


> Bhambi's Custom Clothing on 60th St. also does custom shirts. I was in this weekend picking up some alterations with the wife and two men were there trying on freshly made shirts.


Does Bhambi's make their own or are they farmed out?


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

ragman900 said:


> Romualdo, So why is that a big deal.
> Ever been there?


Yes, I know Chuck and Albert. Before I purchased my business in 1998 I worked for the Haas Tailoring Company. We were the exclusive CMT house for many years before the change in ownership. They are both experts in the business.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Does Bhambi's make their own or are they farmed out?


Dunno for sure. I use them for alterations. I know they do custom suits which I believe they on premises and believe they make their shirts there too.


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

Duncan Quinn,
8 Spring Street,
New York, NY

Duncan Quinn
8380 Melrose Avenue,
Los Angeles, CA

www.duncanquinn.com


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> The purpose of this thread is to compile a list of shirtmakers who make their own shirts, not those who are resellers of contract factories' production.
> 
> Does Bhambi's make their own or are they farmed out?


Ditto for Duncan Quinn?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Ercole's Custom Tailoring
7415 13th Avenue
Brooklyn, NY 11228
718-837-4352

Frank

They do not make the shirts on site, but they are handmade in Manhattan at his workshop.

Also see his NYC shop Franco Giuseppe if you can't trek into Brooklyn.

515 Madison Avenue, 3rd Floor
New York, NY 10022
Tel: 212-421-4440
Fax: 212-421-4443


----------



## kelliw (Aug 13, 2008)

Anto is a good shirt maker. I have had a few from Jack.


----------



## LyleDDS (Jun 15, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> The purpose of this thread is to compile a list of shirtmakers who make their own shirts, not those who are resellers of contract factories' production.
> 
> Does Bhambi's make their own or are they farmed out?


When I was at Bhambi's I inquired about their shirts. They farm them out to Jersey - so says Bedi the head cheese.


----------



## Aelam (May 15, 2008)

How about Janine Giorgenti's Best Custom Shirt at 


1-800-815-4784

She has done a great job on shirts for me.


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Arthur Gluck Shirts
(now owned by Michael Spitzer)
224 West 35th
New York
NY 10001
(212) 755-8165


----------

